# Goat polio



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 11, 2017)

Hi again.  I finally got the thiamine from vet and started treating my boy last night.  Vet said twice a day at .5.  Is that enough?  He's 32lbs.  Should I still be giving him the fortified vitamin b as well or can that hurt him.  I'm hand feeding him greens and syringeing water into his mouth to make sure he gets enough.  He keeps going from alert to not.  Seems better then yesterday but not great yet.  He also won't really lay down to sleep.  He has a pretty long history that I can go into if needed.  From BYC.


----------



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 11, 2017)

Sorry Im not sure what to do.  I assumed that he could sleep standing up but can't find anything about it.  Today he fell over and passed out for awhile.  I honestly didnt think he'd get back up and then after sleeping for maybe an hour he poped up and walked all over eating.  Hasn't been this enthusiastic about grazing in a while then he just stopped, head reasting on ground and fell over again.  I brought him back to his bed and hes still laying down.  I hadn't even thought about his sleeping habits but he really hasn't laid down to sleep in a while.  Could this be affecting his recovery as well.  
He is 6 months old I think and the lady that sold him to me is apparently horrible because he has had so many health issues its unbelievable hes still alive.  
Does anyone have any info on sleep habits.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (May 11, 2017)

I wish I had an answer for you - but I've never head of anything like it.  Good luck with him!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

what does it say on the Thiamine bottle? IOW does it say 200mg/ml?


----------



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 11, 2017)

500 mg/mL Thiamine HCI

I think I might be loosing him.  He wont get up.  He seemed better this morning.  I don't get it.


----------



## Southern by choice (May 11, 2017)

he is 14.5 k so the dosage is even higher than what is called for if it is 500mg/ml
have you called the vet back?  Did the bet do an IV treatment first?


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 11, 2017)

A little more info would be better. 

How consistent has his eating and diet been? What are you feeding him, and does he hay a good grass hay? 

Goats do not sleep standing up. I only had 1 goat who wouldn't lay down until he could no longer stand. He had a twisted gut and passed away within 18 hours- so not your guys issue but putting this here for other readers. 

But if he is having stomach issues from inconsistent feeding etc. that could cause pain- so he doesn't want to lay down. Maybe? Not much to go on in this situation.  

I would be loading him up with probiotics. 

The random falling over could be from a heart defect, or if he is extremely weak. 

If he does pass away I recommend you necropsy him.


----------



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 12, 2017)

Sorry BYC went down for me at the worst possible time because there is so much back story on him.  Basically I was sold two very sick goats for my first time having them so the learning curb has had to be pretty steep.  Thank you for your help.  He passed away last night.


----------



## alsea1 (May 12, 2017)

We feel for you. Its hard loosing them.


----------



## norseofcourse (May 12, 2017)

I'm so sorry.  I hope this doesn't put you off having goats. Lots of people sell very good healthy ones, and help new owners learn.


----------



## Yoopergirl1211 (May 12, 2017)

Thank you.  At least I know I did everything I could.  We are looking for one or two more right now so our other boy isn't alone.


----------



## Latestarter (May 12, 2017)

Sorry you lost him. It's never easy and you get attached so quickly. Sounds like he had a lot working against him right from the start (not familiar with the back story) and you did the best you could considering. Perhaps a different breeder for your next ones would be best...   Welcome to BYH by the way. Hope you'll stick around after BYC comes back up. We have a really great group of goat folks here. They are the best when you have questions or an issue.


----------

